# Features you wish WHMCS would implement.



## vpsnewb (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got a love/hate relationship with WHMCS. It's great software, but I don't like the idea of there being 'industry standard' software for anything. Should be plenty of great viable options competing against each other.

With that said, I've got some major gripes about WHMCS. I'll likely just update this thread everytime I experience one, as I don't have them all written down.


While in the process of doing a manual audit, I stumble across a customer with 100+ VPSes with us, all of which have the EXACT same hostname. He'd order anywhere from 10-40 at once at different times throughout the year, so not only do I have a huge list of VPSes in WHMCS that all have the same hostname, I have a pile of invoices that don't clearly represent _which server_ they're tied to. For this reason, it'd be nice if every invoice included the IP or the ID of the service in question that is being billed. Would make my life a bit easier.
It also wouldn't be a bad idea to have more client information displayed in ticket view when the open a ticket. If it will prevent me from opening 3 tabs to view their services, profile, and invoices then that'd make me happier.
Better accounting. No need for a lengthy explanation, WHMCS needs to step this area up.
Display name switcher from ticket view. I've only wished this was a feature when dealing with clients who get suspended after later review found they were fraud. In the event I have to open a ticket and inform a client of 'bad news' (to them) I'd prefer to be able to do so via an alias. If 2CheckOut auto-returns funds to the customer due to their fraud screening catching something we don't, I don't want my real name in the ticket notifying this fraudulent client that we just suspended their servers. Could be great for staff protection, or abused by summer hosts to make them look larger by changing their display name with every ticket response.
That's all I can think of now. I'll add more when they come to mind.

What about you guys? What do you think should be added?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, seeming they have auto ticket update up I'd love it when new tickets came in the title of the page would display the number of open tickets similar to how GMail has the number of new e-mails in their < title > tags.  

That's always been one of the things that annoys me.  Yeah I get e-mail pop-up notification if there's a new support ticket but I'd really like it if WHMCS operated a ton "responsively"


----------



## vpsnewb (Apr 2, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well, seeming they have auto ticket update up I'd love it when new tickets came in the title of the page would display the number of open tickets similar to how GMail has the number of new e-mails in their < title > tags.
> 
> That's always been one of the things that annoys me.  Yeah I get e-mail pop-up notification if there's a new support ticket but I'd really like it if WHMCS operated a ton "responsively"



Yes, that'd be great! It could probably be easily done now, though updating during a page refresh. I've got the helpdesk refreshing every 1 minute anyhow, so it'd save me a lot of going back to check it after I've gotten caught up.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 2, 2013)

ContentMaker said:


> Yes, that'd be great! It could probably be easily done now, though updating during a page refresh. I've got the helpdesk refreshing every 1 minute anyhow, so it'd save me a lot of going back to check it after I've gotten caught up.


Haha yeah but honestly depending on the rate that they've been releasing the updates (and screwing up), I don't know if it'd work.


----------



## jarland (Apr 4, 2013)

Hold music.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 4, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha yeah but honestly depending on the rate that they've been releasing the updates (and screwing up), I don't know if it'd work.


Not sure if I dreamt it or what, but I believe they're releasing updates every 6 weeks now?



jarland said:


> Hold music.


"This ticket is going to be placed, "On Hold" for a short period of time while we work on resolving this issue. Please enjoy the soothing voice and melodies of Tom Waits while we work on a resolution."


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 6, 2013)

Personally, I'd probably just have Gangnam Style on repeat until they get annoyed.


----------



## vpsnewb (Apr 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Personally, I'd probably just have Gangnam Style on repeat until they get annoyed.


Haha, oh god. I'd just walk into uncomming traffic after the second repeat.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 18, 2013)

ContentMaker said:


> I've got a love/hate relationship with WHMCS. It's great software, but I don't like the idea of there being 'industry standard' software for anything. Should be plenty of great viable options competing against each other.
> 
> With that said, I've got some major gripes about WHMCS. I'll likely just update this thread everytime I experience one, as I don't have them all written down.
> 
> ...


Regarding hostname - tblinvoices and tblinvoiceitems.  tblinvoiceitems has a `refid` field, which corresponds with the tblhosting.id field (the id of the service).  You could use the action hooks to just add text to the tblinvoiceitems entry after the invoice is created - I've done this in the past.

More Client Information - this can be done using the global variables, and simply editing the admin sidebar template.  For example, the one I have setup for Anthony shows the following no matter what page he's on: http://i.imm.io/13h0r.png (IAD is a special type of status we use)



HalfEatenPie said:


> Well, seeming they have auto ticket update up I'd love it when new tickets came in the title of the page would display the number of open tickets similar to how GMail has the number of new e-mails in their < title > tags.
> 
> That's always been one of the things that annoys me.  Yeah I get e-mail pop-up notification if there's a new support ticket but I'd really like it if WHMCS operated a ton "responsively"


Sidebar again - simply modify your template to have the Tickets stats be persistent across all pages, instead of just when viewing the support section 

I think once Stallion2 is running, and I get our billing/support merged into that and we dump WHMCS, I might start doing freelance WHMCS dev again for folks. There are a lot of simple, small edits that can be made that really don't justify paying a developer a ton of cash, but still greatly assist staffers.


----------



## netnub (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd like to see WHMCS bring a security feature into their coding and not be lazy.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2013)

netnub said:


> I'd like to see WHMCS bring a security feature into their coding and not be lazy.


What security features in particular?


----------



## TruvisT (May 16, 2013)

Billing wise, I would like to see the ability to add the costs involved in services being resold, so WHMCS reports correct ernings, and then a plugin to publish nice and neat into QuickBooks.

Subgroupings. I have so many groups to nicely group clients together, but I wish I could have a primary group and then add them to subgroups.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> Subgroupings. I have so many groups to nicely group clients together, but I wish I could have a primary group and then add them to subgroups.


 

Quite possible with a little bit of SQL tweaking (simply adding a table, or adjusting the tblclients depending on how you wanted to tier it), and editing the administration .tpl for viewing a client's profile.


----------



## Patrick (May 16, 2013)

An official Stripe module would be nice.


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

I agree, I use the Stripe module that's 3rd-party, but official would be better.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 16, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well, seeming they have auto ticket update up I'd love it when new tickets came in the title of the page would display the number of open tickets similar to how GMail has the number of new e-mails in their < title > tags.
> 
> That's always been one of the things that annoys me.  Yeah I get e-mail pop-up notification if there's a new support ticket but I'd really like it if WHMCS operated a ton "responsively"


I would love this


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> I would love this


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (May 19, 2013)

A utility that will update WHMCS, just like wordpress e.g.


----------



## Kyle (May 19, 2013)

I'd love to see:

  A new admin panel & Client area that are responsive

  Ajax autoload tickets

  An option to let clients unblock themselves from the server via the client area login (Would drastically reduce companies support tickets)

And a lot more, those are just some off the top of my head.


----------



## rds100 (May 19, 2013)

I'd like to see consistent release versioning, i.e. every patch released should result in a new minor version.


----------



## Jono20201 (May 19, 2013)

Google alerts with new tickets?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> A utility that will update WHMCS, just like wordpress e.g.


Considering how frequently updates break third party modules, that would probably do more harm than good XD


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Jono20201 said:


> Google alerts with new tickets?


Don't you already receive email alerts?


----------



## libro22 (May 19, 2013)

The last time I used WHMCS, I don't see a feature like this but I'm not sure if it is already implemented today. I like HB's custom automated tasks and I hope it can be implemented by WHMCS in a more feature-rich way.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

libro22 said:


> The last time I used WHMCS, I don't see a feature like this but I'm not sure if it is already implemented today. I like HB's custom automated tasks and I hope it can be implemented by WHMCS in a more feature-rich way.


What kind of task are you looking at?


----------



## 365Networks (May 20, 2013)

I wish the domain selector was a bit more modifiable, not many options to change stuff there.

Good suggestions from everyone else! The guys over at WHMCS could definitely put some work in.


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> A utility that will update WHMCS, just like wordpress e.g.


I'm fairly sure that's already in the works and not far away?

I'd like to see Paypal subscriptions get cancelled when a service is cancelled.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 20, 2013)

+1 for a better updating system.

Also, On hold tickets should stay "On hold". Kind of silly to allow clients to close an "On hold" ticket. By default WHMCS should allow staff to "lock" a ticket.


----------



## Jono20201 (May 20, 2013)

Brad said:


> I'm fairly sure that's already in the works and not far away?
> 
> I'd like to see Paypal subscriptions get cancelled when a service is cancelled.


It is already in the works, and PayPal subscription cancellation would be amazing, does the PayPal API even allow this?


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2013)

Jono20201 said:


> It is already in the works, and PayPal subscription cancellation would be amazing, does the PayPal API even allow this?


I believe so, the Subscription ID is passed back into WHMCS.

If it can be done via an API then there is no reason why it can't removed with a hook.


----------



## arelink (May 23, 2013)

Jono20201 said:


> It is already in the works, and PayPal subscription cancellation would be amazing, does the PayPal API even allow this?


Was thinking about the same thing. Clients always tend to forget to cancel their subscriptions... some even think the provider is subtracting funds from their account and not that they left an open subscription.

This would be pretty neat feature. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## VPN.SH (May 23, 2013)

Brad said:


> I'd like to see Paypal subscriptions get cancelled when a service is cancelled.


This.


----------



## EarthVPN (May 28, 2013)

Customizable landing pages for Affiliates.

Coupons can be tied to Affiliates.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 5, 2013)

Something that just cropped up for me: WHMCS has full e-mail history, so (as a client) I wish I could have it resend e-mails. My current VPS organization scheme is to throw all VPS welcome e-mails under a gmail label, so when I accidentally removed the MX record on my domain a while ago, I missed one, which I now wish I could get in there.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 5, 2013)

@D. Strout - Have the provider resend it.


----------



## libro22 (Jun 6, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> What kind of task are you looking at?


I posted this in another thread, "The option in hostbill (custom automated tasks) where you can send an email or open a support ticket before/after X days of creation/suspension is a nice feature. I use that to follow up on new clients, upsell and send security reminders."


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 6, 2013)

You can automate emails on whmcs


----------

